

Why every programmer should know about security - DyslexicAtheist
http://valbonneconsulting.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/why-every-programmer-should-know-about-security/

======
cookiem0nster
I think the rising interest of people to learn how to code is a trend that
can't (and probably shouldn't be) stopped. The post uses an analogy of
everyone wanting to be chef. My sense is that it's more like everybody wants
to learn how to cook something. There is a big difference in the kind of
qualifications and experience you need to be a chef in restaurant or a
developer working on a secure banking platform, than cooking a meal at home or
someone building a small social app our of interest. Those we'd better not get
mixed up :) I do hope that from a technology / security standpoint we'll see
some innovations that would at least help inexperienced developers produce
more secure code, by possibly hiding some of the complexity from them. Tall
task - I know. But as I said, at the end of the day you do want your critical
24x7 apps to be written by pros. Just my two cents.

